

Declare Detroit a Free City - yapcguy
http://mises.org/daily/6489/

======
scdoshi
"The reality is that business owners must recruit workers and not dragoon them
and chain them to their workplaces. Nor are business owners interested in
harming either their workers or their customers. If they do, normal civil and
commercial law will suffice."

It's funny how people forget that labour laws came up to fulfil a need, after
a lot of struggle. Sure, sometimes they can go too far, but they weren't
implemented on a whim.

People were actually beaten and killed[1][2]. People died because of poor
working conditions and no safety regulations[3].

The above-mentioned reality only exists when workers have choice, in most real
market conditions, that is not always true.

[1]
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Battle_of_the_Overpass](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Battle_of_the_Overpass)
[2]
[http://www.forgottenshow.net/story.html](http://www.forgottenshow.net/story.html)
[3]
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Triangle_Shirtwaist_Factory_fi...](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Triangle_Shirtwaist_Factory_fire)

------
damian2000
The problem with this idea is that things would likely get a lot worse for the
poorest residents - those who couldn't afford to pay for the now privatised
garbage collection, mail delivery, school, doctor visits. You would be
recreating Dickensian London with the poorest families sending their kids to
work.

